# DatePicker für Java Swing



## der_sharky (27. Mrz 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei eine Datenbankmaske mit Java Swing zu erstellen. Leider habe ich keine standardmäßige  DatePicker Steuerelemente in Swing gefunden. Meine Frage ist wie kann man einen DatePicker überhaupt erstellen. Im Internen habe ich leider nur externe Lösungen gefunden, die man einbinden muss. Da ich Neuling im Java-Bereich bin werde ich mich über eine einfache Lösung freuen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Robat (27. Mrz 2018)

Standardmäßig gibt es afaik auch kein DatePicker in swing. Du wirst dort um eine externe Lib nicht drum herum kommen.
Aber mit JDatePicker oder JXDatePicker sollte das doch problemlos machbar sein.


----------



## der_sharky (6. Apr 2018)

Danke dir,

ich habe JDateChooser von JCalender benutz und funktioniert wunderbar


----------

